# What causes a calf to be born backwards?



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

Had a heifer have a calf backwards yesterday. Calf was DOA. It wasn't a big calf and I didn't think she labored all that long but it was DOA. Is there anything genetic that causes this or is there anything you can do to prevent it? Trying to decide if she'll be a cull or I'll give her another chance.


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

I asked the vet that once... he said it was cause the stork dropped him off facing the wrong way, then he laughed and said he didn't know. 

Now I'm ~30 years older, have been through medical school. The "official" reason is: The baby fails to rotate into proper position during the final weeks of pregnancy. 

Says so right in the text book. Well, duh. Have found explanations of what happens vs. should happen, but I haven't ever found anything that explains why it happens. Maybe that old vet was right after all.


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

Well that ---- stork owes me $1500


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

I have to wonder if the calf had already died and didn't move around the way most do ??
I have delivered many human babies and most of the time when there is a breech, we focus on how to best get it out, not why it is that way.....though sometimes it has to do with other issues....around here the old timers blame the bull....??? I just stay out of that argument....


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't think so but idk, couple years back I remember watching a calf come backwards and it was alive and well.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Get with your County Agricultural agent to find out if your soil is deficient in selenium. Many areas of the country are. When a cow is deficient in selenium during her pregnancy, two things happen: First her uterus toughens and is hard to stretch. The calf develops in cramped quarters and finds it difficult to turn into position. Second, the calf is sluggish and weak.

You may find it necessary to augment your cattle's selenium intake. Good loose minerals usually have selenium in them, but with evidence that the cattle are deficient, it might be a good idea to put out selenium 90 trace mineral blocks. They are cheap.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

A lot of calves come breech. If I remember right, my papa said that more than 1/4 of them come backwards. Most with no birthing problems. A cow can successfully birth a breech ed calf. Along with that, he said if one comes backwards, check to see if there is a twin. Many times its hard for both calves to get in the correct birthing position and that can be the cause.
I do agree with Genebo about mineral deficiencies being a contributing factor to not only irregular birthing conditions but also other developmental problems.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't see any reason to cull the cow. It's not something she did or didn't do. When the calf is backwards (or any baby animal), the cord breaks while the head is still inside, and that's a perfect chance for it to aspirate fluids. 

If you see an animal present backwards, pull it right away, don't wait for it to be delivered naturally.


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

MDKatie said:


> I don't see any reason to cull the cow. It's not something she did or didn't do. When the calf is backwards (or any baby animal), the cord breaks while the head is still inside, and that's a perfect chance for it to aspirate fluids.
> 
> If you see an animal present backwards, pull it right away, don't wait for it to be delivered naturally.


I checked the mineral and selenium is high on the list. I probably did wait to long after I realized it was coming backward. She wasn't struggling so I just kept watching, she never really struggled.


----------



## fitz (Jan 7, 2010)

Could be a lot of things. Heredity, Bull used, size of calf or other issues. I agree, there are probably more calves born backwards than folks are aware of. Especially with twins. A breech calf is another situation in itself.


----------

